# JavaScript nicht kompatibel



## Guest (24. Aug 2004)

Guden !

Für eine HP habe ich einen NewsTicker in die Seite eingefügt... Im Internet-Explorer funktioniert er auch ohne Probleme... Nur mit dem Mozilla Browser unter Linux bewegt sich nix  ???:L 

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand hier, wie ich das Script verändern muss, damit es zu allen Browsern kompatibel ist...


```
<script language="Javascript">
function open_window(arg){
	open(arg,'window','scrollbars,resizeable=yes')
}
</script>
</head>
<body onload="textticker()">

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function SymError()
{
  return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;

function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;

//-->
</script>

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var max=0;
function textlist()
{
max=textlist.arguments.length;
for (i=0; i<max; i++)
this[i]=textlist.arguments[i];
}
tl=new textlist
(
" News";
" "
);
var x=0; pos=0;
var l=tl[0].length;
function textticker() 
{ 
textfeld.value=tl[x].substring(0,pos)+"_";
if(pos++==l)
{
pos=0;
setTimeout("textticker()",2000);
x++;
if(x==max)
x=0;
l=tl[x].length;
} else
setTimeout("textticker()",50);
}
// -->
</script>
```

MfG


----------



## bygones (24. Aug 2004)

Java != JavaScript !!!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

daher verschoben


----------



## Gast (26. Aug 2004)

Schade, dass mir keiner helfen kann


----------



## thE_29 (26. Aug 2004)

verdammt, weil das nicht java ist!

du hast JAVASCRIPT was eigentlich LIVESCRIPT heißt und was nicht wirklich was mit JAVA zum tun hat!

JAVA ist eine Objektorientierte Programmiersprache wie C/C++ und vergleichst du etwa JAVASCRIPT mit C?


----------



## bygones (26. Aug 2004)

ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben bei http://www.selfhtml.org/ vorbeizuschauen - die haben eine recht gut JavaScript Ecke und erklären auch welche Befehle mit welchem Browser kompatibel sind


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Aug 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> verdammt, weil das nicht java ist!
> 
> du hast JAVASCRIPT was eigentlich LIVESCRIPT heißt und was nicht wirklich was mit JAVA zum tun hat!
> 
> JAVA ist eine Objektorientierte Programmiersprache wie C/C++ und vergleichst du etwa JAVASCRIPT mit C?


Immer ruhig bleiben.  Eine sachliche Richtigstellung reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## thE_29 (26. Aug 2004)

wieso, das einzig schlimme ist das "verdammt" 
sonst isses sachlich


----------



## Roar (26. Aug 2004)

nö er hat ja recht. wird langsam mal zeit dass das alle geschnallt haben...


----------



## Heiko (26. Aug 2004)

Soo schlimm ist JavaScript jetzt auch wieder nicht.
Ich schlage mich damit zur Zeit rum, weil ich was fürs Extranet unserer Firma programmiere.
Es hat ja tatsächlich viele Elemente, die denen in Java ziemlich ähnlich sind.


----------



## Roar (26. Aug 2004)

trotzdem ist beides total unterschiedlich, auch wennsauffen ersten blick ähnlich aussieht :?


----------



## Heiko (26. Aug 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> trotzdem ist beides total unterschiedlich, auch wennsauffen ersten blick ähnlich aussieht :?



Das wissen wir aber weiß es einer der noch nie programmiert hat?


----------



## Roar (26. Aug 2004)

hm ich bin ja der meinung dass man sich vorher informieren soll wenn man was mit js machen will... wenn man aber nur so einer is der sich irgendwo n javascript geklaut hat und das auf seine "Willkommen bei meiner Hompäidsch" seite pappen will... dann hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Heiko (26. Aug 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm ich bin ja der meinung dass man sich vorher informieren soll wenn man was mit js machen will...



... oder muss. (wie ich)

Ich denk halt immer, ich versetz mich in meine Lage vor ca 3 Monaten. Da hatte ich auch kaum Ahnung von dem was ich jetzt mache und hier hab super Hilfe gekriegt, freundlich und gut verständlich. 
Und meine Fragen waren teils auch recht unverständlich. Kann gut sein, dass auch ich hier demnächst wieder was reinstell im JS-Forum, aber wenn ich helfen kann mach ich das auch, auch wenns in der falschen Rubrik steht, irgendein Moderator wirds schon verschieben.



> wenn man aber nur so einer is der sich irgendwo n javascript geklaut hat und das auf seine "Willkommen bei meiner Hompäidsch" seite pappen will... dann hast du natürlich recht



Und denen kann mans ja schonend beibringen, dass sie total auf dem Holzweg sind, evtl fangen sie ja dann an und lesen sich ein. Wenn nicht ist das nicht unser Problem hier im Forum.


----------

